# A Few from 2017



## Sheepshape (Mar 27, 2017)

So far my lambing has been pretty good....hectic, but OK (now about 2/3rds of the way through).

I've had one die in the first 12 hours and two born dead. I've had severe dystocia with 3 births, two huge singletons and one twins from this morning. I've had to do a full hand into womb and untangle triplets.

Sleep is lacking for all.

My computer programmes have not all been working, but I'm at last able to load pics.....so I'm going to bore you all in the next couple of days.

Here's the sickest of triplets, Ariel, a short while after birth(she's now in the  orphan lamb pen and is tubby, active and fit)




 

Here's Bill.....a huge singleton Blue Faced Leicester (whispering sweet nothings to mum)



 

A close up of Bill.



I'll go and take a pic of 'Mr Big'.....the reason for the dystocia is clear.


----------

